# Beer Farts



## Greg Lawrence (23/5/09)

I have noticed that ever since I have been drinking home brew I seem to have more gas.
Not just more gas, but more potent gas. It doesnt really bother me, I think a fart is one of the funniest things on earth, but it annoys the hell out of my wife when Im farting away in bed while asleep. :angry: 
My theory is that the yeast from the beer is causing fermentation of the food in my guts producing gas.
Does this mean my arsehole is just my airlock? (No kitten comments please)

Is there more yeast in home brew than commercial beer, or is it just because I am drinking more beer more often?

Do you think my theory is correct?


Gregor


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/09)

I don't think it's the yeast, maybe some of the residual carbohydrates such as dextrins. It's certain carbs that make baked beans so deadly. I was always a cask wine drinker as I don't like pubs and with the ridiculous price of Australian beer. When we went to the UK on holiday a few years ago I went exclusively onto the beer, and only some of it Real ale, I was into the Stella etc mostly. I was nearly banned from the holiday cottage after a couple of days h34r: and that was only on about three pints a day. I also remember the same thing happening about 15 years ago when I went back and stayed with my brother while Dad was ill and I had to sleep with the bedroom window open while it was snowing outside :lol: I seem to have settled down over the last year and nothing unusual nowadays.


----------



## loikar (23/5/09)

Gregor said:


> I have noticed that ever since I have been drinking home brew I seem to have more gas.
> Not just more gas, but more potent gas. It doesnt really bother me, I think a fart is one of the funniest things on earth
> 
> Gregor



It's a Feature!


----------



## Rodolphe01 (23/5/09)

If you are drinking more beer more often since homebrewing, I'd put my money on that. I don't image yeast would survive long enough in your stomach acid to ferment much.

Also, I think your theory on farts being the funniest things on earth is correct.


----------



## Brewer_010 (23/5/09)

As I tell my family, I don't fart as I've had a fartectomy.

Most of my paler beer doesn't make me fart, but some types do. Usually these are the heavier ales with a higher load of crystal and stouts/porters with roasted grains....stinky...quantity doesn't help either - the more consumed, the more farts.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (23/5/09)

Rudi 101 said:


> Also, I think your theory on farts being the funniest things on earth is correct.




And the reason that they smell, is for the benefit of the deaf.


----------



## newguy (23/5/09)

I haven't noticed any distinct correlation between fresh yeasty cloudy beer and more gas. I have noticed a correlation to certain foods however. But I'm pretty sure that yeast can survive the trip through the GI tract so they may be playing a part, as the carbs in the beer (as someone has already mentioned).

Best fart practice: Let a silent one go, then loudly say "Do you smell something burning?" Everyone will stop what they're doing and deeply inhale.
















I know I'm evil.


----------



## Steve (23/5/09)

Im not allowed to brew stouts due to the increase in flatulence. Ive often wondered what goes on inside compared to lighter home brewed beers?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bradsbrew (23/5/09)

newguy said:


> Best fart practice: Let a silent one go, then loudly say "Do you smell something burning?" Everyone will stop what they're doing and deeply inhale.



Or a silent one on a road trip followed by can anyone smell petrol? :icon_vomit: :lol:


----------



## bum (23/5/09)

I always press the window lock button before doing that one.


----------



## technocat (23/5/09)

Maybe it's the bubbles and yes the other sex doesn't see it the way we do. Maybe this will cheer em up god bless em.




View attachment 27386


----------



## Mantis (23/5/09)

After my prostatectomy last year, I had my daughters convinced that the Doc took out my fart valve while he was doing the surgery. 
This scam didnt last very long before a squeeker let me down h34r:


----------



## samhighley (23/5/09)

Steve said:


> Im not allowed to brew stouts due to the increase in flatulence. Ive often wondered what goes on inside compared to lighter home brewed beers?



Remind me not to share a ride home with you after a Canberra Brewers meeting where stout is on offer.


----------



## newguy (23/5/09)

bum said:


> I always press the window lock button before doing that one.



You have to crank the heat up too. Farts are bad enough but hot farts are waaaaay worse.


----------



## flattop (23/5/09)

I noticed an increase in farts as well after i started homebrewing, actually at first it was a slight increase, as i drank more i farted more, switching from kits to AG has made no difference, i read somewhere a male adult should fart about 17-25 times a day, i reckon i get through that by lunch.
That said, a change in diet will also cause it and i switch food styles regularly


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/5/09)

flattop said:


> I noticed an increase in farts as well after i started homebrewing, actually at first it was a slight increase, as i drank more i farted more, switching from kits to AG has made no difference, i read somewhere a male adult should fart about 17-25 times a day, i reckon i get through that by lunch.
> That said, a change in diet will also cause it and i switch food styles regularly



Well I do go through phases of different styles of food. I am eating alot of currys at the moment, which are probably not helping.
17-25 a day seem a bit light for me too, I woud estimate around 50 per day would be more like it.


----------



## Steve (24/5/09)

Sammy said:


> Remind me not to share a ride home with you after a Canberra Brewers meeting where stout is on offer.



:lol: next time you see duffbowl or martin ask them about the car journey!


----------



## technocat (24/5/09)

At 50+ a day many would qualify for the carbon emission scheme.


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/09)

Vegans are the worst. They claim to be saving the planet but each vegan produces more methane than a cow. I should know, I tried the diet for a week last year and got into trouble at work for taking too many comfort breaks in the car park. h34r:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/5/09)

BribieG said:


> Vegans are the worst. They claim to be saving the planet but each vegan produces more methane than a cow. I should know, I tried the diet for a week last year and got into trouble at work for taking too many comfort breaks in the car park. h34r:




Any smelly vegan brewers out there?


----------

